# Central Ohio Yellow Perch



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello,

Just curious if these tasty critters exist anywhere around here? not log perch


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

T.J. Evans Park in Newark just stocked yellow perch. They run 8 to 12" but you have to get a separate fishing license from the city of Newark to fish there. There's tons of them in there right now. I'm not sure what the limit on them is. When you get your fishing permit you can ask them what the size and number limit are.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Some up ground reservoirs are starting to stock with yellow perch. Most are very young though it’ll be a bit before they get better size. I know some farm ponds with some big ones just have to know the right people i guess.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Indian has some nice size perch, I don't know if their are enough to target them specifically, we drag up a few each year around Dream Bridge.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

ive seen a few eater sized ones in alum this year.. sadly i havent had any time myself to go out and look for/target them.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I have caught a few out of hoover. Nothing over 6 inches though.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I've been told that Clear Fork has them too. I haven't seen any, but it has the weeds they like.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Clear Fork definitely has them. I don't know that we have caught one over 6" while ice fishing the past 2 years. Did manage a few that were roughly 2" - no typo. Lol

3-4 years ago, through the ice, we were catching a ton of 6-8" perch, down at the deep end. Tried the same areas the past 2 winters, no fish.

It seems every year, mid summer, I see a handful of reports/pictures of perch at Pleasant Hill. Never went to target them myself though.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Those perch will often school together by year class. That's interesting about the ice fishing.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

I have caught them in Kiser Lake, but it's sort of lucky. Once you get one, you can get a bunch. I was on a pier and had cast a minnow about 20 inches below a bobber next to some lily pads. Nothing huge, mind you, but eater size, though I tossed them all back.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Biggest problem with Perch here is, if someone is catching eater sized Perch, 9 times out of 10 they aren’t going back into the water. I don’t think there’s enough adults to reproduce to get stable populations of them.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Biggest problem with Perch here is, if someone is catching eater sized Perch, 9 times out of 10 they aren’t going back into the water. I don’t think there’s enough adults to reproduce to get stable populations of them.


Agreed. I'm told the population is quite small, so when we caught a few I was a bit surprised. I tossed all of ours back--haven't kept a fish in probably 2 decades--but I believe it.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Indian Lake is my main lake I go to all the time. Multiple people have told me about 10 years ago they could catch quite a few to eat. Now you just see one here and one there on ice. But something really cool I’ve noticed this year is, while I’m cast netting for bait, I’ve caught probably +50 Yelow Perch all 1”-3” long. All in channels. So maybe just MAYBE they’re coming back a little. I’m sure the thousands and thousands of Saugeye stockees don’t help the Perch our either.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Indian Lake is my main lake I go to all the time. Multiple people have told me about 10 years ago they could catch quite a few to eat. Now you just see one here and one there on ice. But something really cool I’ve noticed this year is, while I’m cast netting for bait, I’ve caught probably +50 Yelow Perch all 1”-3” long. All in channels. So maybe just MAYBE they’re coming back a little. I’m sure the thousands and thousands of Saugeye stockees don’t help the Perch our either.


Bucjeye stocked a bunch of perch 2 years ago! Hoping to bring back what was a decent population


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Bucjeye stocked a bunch of perch 2 years ago! Hoping to bring back what was a decent population


Yeah idk why more lakes don’t stock Perch. Cost? I know Perch are some of the most popular fish in fish farms/ fisheries/ places that sell fish for ponds etc. So definitely no shortage of them. I don’t think a few Perch would hurt any other fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Yeah idk why more lakes don’t stock Perch. Cost? I know Perch are some of the most popular fish in fish farms/ fisheries/ places that sell fish for ponds etc. So definitely no shortage of them. I don’t think a few Perch would hurt any other fish.


Ya I'm not sure. But I'm with ya,I'm not sure how they get past all the saugeyes!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I ice fish at Knox lake and have caught tons of little perch. Only 1 has ever been keeper size. It's like they just don't grow up. Probably get eaten by other fish??? Its weird that the gills seem to manage to groa but perch don't. Been to clearfork and same thing. Tons of dinks, but bigger ones are few and far between


----------

